# Vinyl over Asbestos Siding



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

We're in the process of getting quotes for vinyl siding. We live in an older (built early-mid 50's) bungalow. It has aluminum siding over the original asbestos shingle type siding.

When the first guy came out he stopped as soon as he saw the asbestos siding and told us that his company won't touch anything with asbestos because of legal issues. He told us that some companies will and some won't.

So we called the second company, and they don't either so we canceled that appointment.

But I did find this after a google search...


This Old House said:


> 2. Asbestos Siding "Many contractors have misled homeowners by claiming that all asbestos-containing materials in homes must be removed," says Ken Giles, spokesman for the Consumer Product Safety Commission. This may be true for loose or damaged materials, *but the best way to handle asbestos siding is to leave it alone.* Shingles contain nonfriable asbestos, which means that the fibers aren't released unless they're sawed, drilled, cut or broken. Other remedies include encapsulating or covering the siding. To encapsulate, paint the siding with a latex masonry primer and high-quality latex paint. But don't sand or scrape the shingles. To prepare the siding, just scrub with a soap-and-water solution, then rinse with a hose. *To cover asbestos siding, install insulation board and vinyl siding over the shingles. Make sure screws penetrate at least 3/4 inch into the wall studs. *Removal is the most expensive solution, and should be the last resort unless it's required by state or local regulations, or if you're considering a major exterior renovation, such as a large addition. Asbestos removal must be done by a certified contractor (look under "Asbestos" in the yellow pages). Improper removal is illegal and increases the health risks to you and your family.


http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,218584-3,00.html


So I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this type of thing, maybe point me to some contractors, or contractors to avoid?


Thanks


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Same issue we had. Half said they wouldn't touch it, or it would have to be professionally removed. Others had no problem with it and said it wasn't a legal issue as long as they left it in place and covered it. All the estimates were too high, so we just painted it and left the house with the older look.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

The asbestos is most likely cracked and in pieces after the aluminum siding was nailed in to it. It can be removed as it usually isn't to friable especially if wetted down during demo. The contractor should send out a sample for testing then if needed air monitor testing during demo. Been a long time since I handled any asbestos demo and my training/ certifications long since expired but that was the process years ago.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your quote from This Old House sound exactly how we handle it where I work. If it is covered/undisturbed you are ok to leave it. As soon as you touch/disturb it you need to have a licensed professional handle it.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

What city are you located in?


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

POLARBEAR said:


> What city are you located in?


Garden City.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

bobcolenso said:


> We're in the process of getting quotes for vinyl siding. We live in an older (built early-mid 50's) bungalow. It has aluminum siding over the original asbestos shingle type siding.
> 
> When the first guy came out he stopped as soon as he saw the asbestos siding and told us that his company won't touch anything with asbestos because of legal issues. He told us that some companies will and some won't.
> 
> ...


Back in the day I was an Independent Contractor for a company in the Detroit metro area. I sided probably sided over 50 homes with the asbestos. All I did was insulate with fan, and then duck tape the seams. What ever pieces that broke off remained in place behind the insulation no big deal. I don't know if the law has changed (at the State and Federal level) or individual local ordinances, but I never had any blow back from any of them. Now, removing the asbestos and hauling it off was a major ordeal and very expensive, but handling it the way I just described was the way of the day.

I just looked at my records and actually sided 12 homes in Garden City that had the asbestos back in the late 90's. 57 all told.


----------

